
Defending the rights of protesters using ProtonMail - tsunamid
https://protonmail.com/blog/protesters-free-speech/
======
emmamm05
Awesome considering how big is this event in the history of Privacy and
Censorship. Independently of how a tool like ProtonMail is used, Privacy and
Fair Public Hearing are basic human rights.

------
100011
Well time to swap e-mail provider, just about confirms its part of the Western
intelligence apparatus.

